# CMS in Verbindung mit Java



## MQue (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein CMS System (z.B.: Joomla!) mit JEE zu verbinden.
Mir ist klar, dass Joomla! im Backend unter anderem in PHP programmiert ist, eine MYsql Datenbank hat usw... XAMPP eben, aber keine Ahnung, vielleicht gibt es irgendwelche Abwandlungen.

Was ich nämlich haben möchte, ist ein Frontend, das so leicht zu konfugurieren ist wie ein CMS Frontend und im Backend möchte ich Java verwenden.

Geht sowas bzw. gibts sowas in dieser Richtung?
lg


----------



## ARadauer (5. Okt 2009)

willst du jetzt joomla mit java verbinden oder sowas wie joomla in java?


----------



## MQue (5. Okt 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> willst du jetzt joomla mit java verbinden oder sowas wie joomla in java?



ja eigentlich egal, kennst Du was in diese Richtung?


----------



## ARadauer (5. Okt 2009)

nö leider. und verstehs aber auch eigentlich nicht...
joomla, drupal, wordpress gibt so viele geile cms und shop systeme für php...

warums für java nur schmarrn gibt, versteh ich nicht ganz...


----------



## MQue (5. Okt 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> warums für java nur schmarrn gibt, versteh ich nicht ganz...



Wie heißen die schmarrn- Sachen? gibts da überhaupt etwas?

lg

[EDIT]
Du meinst wahrscheinlich sowas in diese Richtung: 
Open Source Content Management Systems (CMS) in Java - DSPACE
[/EDIT]


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

Schon mal einen Blick auf Jackrabbit riskiert?


----------



## Noctarius (5. Okt 2009)

Magnolia ? Simple Open Source Content Management


----------



## FArt (6. Okt 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## ARadauer (6. Okt 2009)

@fart: hast du die ersten 5 Treffer deines lmgtfy Links schon mal ausprobiert? Ist das was nützliches dabei?


----------



## FArt (6. Okt 2009)

@ARadauer
Die Frage ist nicht, ob ich die Links ausprobiert und bewertet habe, sondern ob der Themenstarter das gemacht hat.


----------



## pocketom (6. Okt 2009)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> @ARadauer
> Die Frage ist nicht, ob ich die Links ausprobiert und bewertet habe, sondern ob der Themenstarter das gemacht hat.



Ganz klar nein. In diesem Falle unterstellst DU dem TS indirekt dies nicht getan zu haben. Dagegen wäre jetzt auch nicht viel einzuwenden, ausser das LMGTFY einfach mittlerweile nicht mehr besonders originell ist, wenn Google wirklich nützliche Beiträge unter deinem trivialen Suchstring liefern würde. Ein Link zum meiner Meinung nach einzigen ernst zu nehmende Java-CMS, Apache's Jackrabbit, taucht aber z.B. garnicht auf, zumindest nicht auf den ersten 10 Ergebnisseiten (ausser in Form eines "Mister Wong" Bauernfängerlinks). Selbst diesen Thread findest du noch vorher (Seite 6)... Das von dir so liebevoll ergoogelte Suchergebnis stützt allenfalls die bereits geäusserte Vermutung: Das Angebot an (brauchbaren) Java-CMS ist schlichtweg dünn.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich kann solche ebenso undifferenzierten wie unoriginellen Unterstellungen absolut nicht leiden! Entweder gib Hilfe oder lass es bleiben!


----------



## Noctarius (6. Okt 2009)

@pocketom:
Dir ist schon klar, dass Apache Jackrabbit eine JCR (Java Content Repository) Implementierung und kein CMS (Content Managemant System) im oben gemeinten Sinne ist. Das man letztes daraus machen kann steht außer Frage aber es ist nun mal eigentlich etwas anderes ;-)


----------



## FArt (6. Okt 2009)

pocketom hat gesagt.:


> Ganz klar nein. In diesem Falle unterstellst DU dem TS indirekt dies nicht getan zu haben.


Hoppla, das wollte ich gar nicht. Da unterstellst du mir böse Absichten. Wenn man googlen kann, kann man mit den Links durchaus etwas anfangen, vorausgesetzt, man bringt ein wenig Zeit mit und hat sich auch Gedanken gemacht, was man denn eigentlich möchte.


----------



## pocketom (6. Okt 2009)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> ..., vorausgesetzt, man bringt ein wenig Zeit mit...


Genau da liegt doch oft der Hase im Pfeffer. Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich schon in irgendwelchen Foren angeblökt wurde ("Nutz die SUFU", LMGTFY & Co), nachdem ich bereits 1-2 Stunden mit bescheidenem Erfolg gesucht habe. Stichwort Zeit: - ist natürlich auch Geld, im Netz vor allem aber mittlerweile Energie. Kuck mal nach was eine Suchanfrage (geschätzt) Energie verbraucht. Nun bin ich echt kein fanatischer GreenIT Verfechter, aber mehr als eine halbe Stunde ohne brauchbare Resultate zu googeln ist meiner Meinung nach Zeit- und Energieverschwendung. Ein kurzer heisser Tipp aus einer humanoiden Suchmaschine ist da nicht selten wesentlich effizienter und präziser. Auch wenn es natürlich sicher wenige Fragen gibt die nicht schon mal irgendwo in irgendeiner Form geklärt wurden. Aber nun zurück zum Thema...

@Noctarius
Das wusste ich so garnicht. Bei uns taucht "Jacky" in Form unsres Intranet-CMS auf, jetzt wo du es sagst glaube ich da ist wohl doch mehr selbst geschrieben als man zuerst ahnen möchte. Fällt aber nicht in meine Zuständigkeit, somit habe ich mich damit auch noch nie näher befasst, ausser es hin und wieder zu nutzen. Für ein 1-Mann-Uboot-Projekt ist es auf jeden Fall super geworden, aber keine Ahnung welcher Aufwand da jetzt real dahinter steckt. Ob der TS die Muße hat sich sein eigenes CMS von Jackrabbit abzuleiten muss er natürlich selbst entscheiden ;-)


----------



## FArt (7. Okt 2009)

pocketom hat gesagt.:


> ... aber mehr als eine halbe Stunde ohne brauchbare Resultate zu googeln ist meiner Meinung nach Zeit- und Energieverschwendung. Ein kurzer heisser Tipp aus einer humanoiden Suchmaschine ist da nicht selten wesentlich effizienter und präziser.


Völlig deiner Meinung. 
Die halbe Stunde ist gut investiert, um herauszubekommen: was will ich eigentlich wirklich und was kann ich für Lösungsansätze präsentieren, die dann in einem Forum diskutiert, erweitert und verbessert werden können... und ein Google-Link ist nichts böses sondern oft eine gute Antwort.

So die ideale Welt. Ich bin halt Romantiker.


----------



## ARadauer (7. Okt 2009)

> und ein Google-Link ist nichts böses sondern oft eine gute Antwort.


Wenn dieser eine sinnvolle Lösung bring schon. Was aber deiner nicht getan hat ;-)


----------



## FArt (7. Okt 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dieser eine sinnvolle Lösung bring schon. Was aber deiner nicht getan hat ;-)


Eine Meinung, die ich nicht teile.

Mein Vorgehen: ich habe Antworten im Kopf, gebe Suchbegriffe bei Google ein und schaue, ob die Antworten dabei sind. Wenn ja, poste ich die Google-Suche.


----------

